# mySQL Datenbank erstellen?



## vandread (13. Mai 2010)

hey,

ich habe ein programm geschrieben das wir als aufgabe bekommen haben,
eine art multiplayerspiel welches über eine datenbank kommuniziert...

doch man hat uns gesagt wir sollen es mit einer derby datenbank erstellen bzw für den anfang...
und später dürfen wir dann die mysql datenbank der hochschule verwenden...

so mein programm ist soweit fertig aber ich kann es nicht wirklich testen da ja auf der derby datenbank immer nur einer connected sein darf...

ich würde aber gerne mein programm testen...
gibt es den keine möglichkeit eine mysql datenbank irgendwie anzulegen oder so?
ich weiß leider nur wie das bei netbeans mit einer derby geht...

danke!


----------



## Tobse (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mir neulich eine auf einem Dateisystem besierende mySql klasse geschreiben, weil ich die wo verwenden wollte, wos kein mySql gab. Aber leider in PHP, aber wenn du willst kan nich dir die Datei schicken, dann kannstes in java abtippen xD


----------



## vandread (13. Mai 2010)

ehm danke aber ich glaub das hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter ^^
oder ich weiß nicht vll kann mir ja einer ne datenbank zur verfügung stellen?
zum testen mehr nicht...
ist auch eigentlich nichts besonderes das programm...


----------



## Final_Striker (13. Mai 2010)

MySql runterladen, installieren und testen
Wo liegt denn das Problem?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2010)

> ich kann es nicht wirklich testen da ja auf der derby datenbank immer nur einer connected sein darf...



Falsch. Lasse Derby halt im Server mode laufen.


----------

